# Sensation: A Superhero Novel



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I feel fortunate and blessed that my book _Sensation_ (which I wrote with all ages in mind, although it will probably appeal most to the teen/YA demographic) seems to be finding an audience and resonating with readers:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,694 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Fantasy 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Fantasy 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero

For those interested, here is a description:

_Like millions of other kids, Jim grew up wanting to be a superhero. Unlike most of his contemporaries, however, Jim actually had the goods: a plethora of super powers that would have been the envy of any meta on the planet. But when his tryout with the Alpha League - the world's premiere group of supers - goes disastrously wrong, Jim basically becomes an outcast.

Two years later, Jim is still bitter about what happened to him. However, he soon finds himself the centerpiece in an odd turn of events that gives him a second chance at his dream. But nothing is as easy as it sounds, as Jim soon discovers. Among other things, he's made an enemy of a prospective super teammate, he's being stalked by an unknown pursuer, and a shadowy cabal bent on world domination has identified him as the only obstacle to their plans.

It's a lot for one super to handle, even with a smorgasbord of abilities. But if saving the world were easy, everyone would do it&#8230;_

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for your book and happy to see its doing good for you, hope it keeps up.

Shane


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Shane Ward said:


> Thanks for your book and happy to see its doing good for you, hope it keeps up.
> 
> Shane


Thanks, your well-wishes are appreciated.


----------

